# Mondrian Handlebar?



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Who knew!!!

LOOK 585,LOOK 595 3K HIGH MOD FULL CARBON HANDLEBAR !! | eBay


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

Very cool, but a bit rich for my blood.


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks cool, but too bad it has an ergo bend.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice paint job on a pair of Chinese carbon bars unfortunately. Not close to any handlebars made by Look. Beware of these and the ones Marked Campangolo as well. I have seen these have problems fitting normal sized stems that they were "Designed" to fit.


----------

